# North east wisconsin cubing club?



## LHCuber (Aug 28, 2016)

Does anyone know of a club near Appleton wisconsin if so let me know or how do I start one?


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 29, 2016)

My best guess is that you'll probably have to travel to Madison or Milwaukee, or get people in your area interested in cubing. The map on CubingUSA appears to show 7 in the area of Green Bay, 2 in Appleton, and 2 in Oshkosh, but then it doesn't show me in Seneca, and depending on how far in or out you zoom it shows numbers in different places that don't seem to add up. Best of luck! It doesn't seem to be too hard to get people interested. I've done nothing beyond carrying a cube with me to a few church events, and there are at least 2-3 kids who have gone out, bought their own cubes, and learned to solve them, and judging by the mass of people around anyone with a Rubik's cube at church, it's only a matter of time before there are several more. That will probably raise the likelihood of a comp in Viroqua somewhere down the road, although that would be a bit of a drive for you.


----------



## RennuR (Aug 30, 2016)

Agree with One Wheel. And for a second I thought I saw southeast and got SUPER excited lol. RIP Kenosha/Racine area


----------

